# Foraging Rook.



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

This chap was having a good hoke through the seaweed which was dumped high up on the beach after Sunday nights storm. Plenty of bugs and molluscs to be had.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Beautiful Rook too, look at the colours: victory:...really nice image.

When the weather breaks here, Im going to visit a local rookery to me, and hope to catch some shots, there are about 50 nests there, so I must see some action?


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Beautiful Rook too, look at the colours: victory:...really nice image.
> 
> When the weather breaks here, Im going to visit a local rookery to me, and hope to catch some shots, there are about 50 nests there, so I must see some action?


They are fantastic birds mate. Get yourself up round that rookery.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i'm going to stop commenting on your pics, they are just too good. :no1:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice clean images, what set up are you using?


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pics, I love corvids:2thumb:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Nice clean images, what set up are you using?


Cheers bud. 

Images captured on my Sony A330, with the Tamron 70-300 attached. Also handheld.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

BornSlippy said:


> Great pics, I love corvids:2thumb:


Cheers : victory:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

laurencea said:


> i'm going to stop commenting on your pics, they are just too good. :no1:


Cheers but you know you want to say more. Surely there's some of my pics you can find fault with :whistling2:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

fergie said:


> Cheers bud.
> 
> Images captured on my Sony A330, with the Tamron 70-300 attached. Also handheld.


Cool, I've also got the Tamron lens. Must get my dad to take me to the local RSPB reserve to see what I can take.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Cool, I've also got the Tamron lens. Must get my dad to take me to the local RSPB reserve to see what I can take.


It's a very good lens. Get yourself out there with the lens and get snapping. What camera you using?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

fergie said:


> It's a very good lens. Get yourself out there with the lens and get snapping. What camera you using?


I've got a D40.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Brilliant pics Fergie  Spot on focus and bokeh! I was wondering if it was edited Grassian blur at first but I don't think so. Nice one


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Brilliant pics Fergie  Spot on focus and bokeh! I was wondering if it was edited Grassian blur at first but I don't think so. Nice one


Ta very much, Ash. No editing apart from some cropping and a dash of sharpening. I love the profile of the beak in the third pic. Wouldn't fancy getting stabbed in the eye with that.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

fergie said:


> Ta very much, Ash. No editing apart from some cropping and a dash of sharpening. I love the profile of the beak in the third pic. Wouldn't fancy getting stabbed in the eye with that.


Cool! And yeh... tell me about it :|


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

great pics fergie, a great example for the reasons i love this section


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

tomwilson said:


> great pics fergie, a great example for the reasons i love this section


Cheers, Tom


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

laurencea said:


> i'm going to stop commenting on your pics, they are just too good. :no1:


I know same as!! : victory:


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

fergie said:


> Ta very much, Ash. No editing apart from some cropping and a dash of sharpening. I love the profile of the beak in the third pic. Wouldn't fancy getting stabbed in the eye with that.


 Great Pictures, I love to see them beach combing, always look slightly out of place, but they are on to a good thing! I have been stabbed in the eye with that, and don't recomend it!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

corvid2e1 said:


> Great Pictures, I love to see them beach combing, always look slightly out of place, but they are on to a good thing! I have been stabbed in the eye with that, and don't recomend it!


Cheers. I've been getting a lot of good Rook pics lately. I'll post some more up later on. 

I was up over the hills trying to get some decent Raven shots, we have good numbers back here again, but they are unbelievably hard to get close to. Some day I will succeed :devil:


----------

